# Cutting-Main-Bulking Chart!



## Godzilla (Apr 18, 2003)

I stole this from another site.CJM. I thought this should help with Calories. I just want to point out that Protien and carbs have only 4 Calories per gram, while fat has 9 Calories per gram!


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

That is spot on mate!

Thanks a lot. I will move that to the articles page once everyone has a gander at it 

Thanks again

Paul


----------

